# Dura Ace 9000 mechanical front shifting performance



## skysky (May 14, 2009)

I put on the DA 9000 mechanical group on my SL3 a few months
back using a 7900 crank (didn't have the 9000 crank). The front shifting
was really quick going from the small to big chain ring, even though
it was on the 7900. The chain would just grab on the big ring without
hesitation. Yesterday, I finally got the 9000 crank installed. The shifting
was not as good as it was with the 7900 crank. It would chatter a bit
before biting and then shifting onto the big ring. I double checked my
fd for alignment, height and limit screws and all was good.

I looked on Youtube to see if there was a video of the front der.
and found this:

DURA-ACE 9000 - YouTube

I'm surprised that Shimano would come out with something that
didn't shift as clean and crisp as the generation before.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Are you following the instructions in the Shimano dealer manual to set up the Fd? The setup is different than a regular Fd. You don't just set limits and go. That includes postponing the cable attachment correctly using the little plastic tool, and using the support bolt and reinforcing plate. Go to the Shimano Web site and get the dealer manual for the Fd.


----------



## skysky (May 14, 2009)

Yep, I did everything you had mentioned (plastic indicator tool, adjusting the support
bolt with the frame base plate, height of 1mm between cage and chainwheel).
Odd that shifting was precise with the 7900 and not with the 9000 crank.
In the video, my setup did the same thing...the chain would chatter before biting and 
shifting to the big ring.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

One last thing is the adjustment of cable tension before adjusting outer limit. I hate to say it but the dealers manual steps are the key here. I've done two 9000 installs and the front shifting is spectacular. Download the dealers manual and follow the steps precisely.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I've installed a new 9000 group on my G5 and I've never seen front shifting as smooth as this. At first I looked down a few times to be sure it really shifted. Could it be the size chain rings? I'm running 52/36 and it is flawless...


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

@skysky, you need massive amounts of cable tension to make the 9000 FD work properly. It's small to large chainring upshits are noticeably better on the 9000 than the 7900.

There are several positions on the 9000 crank where the shifting is almost instantaneous. 

I suggest having it looked at by a good wrench.


----------

